# sticking 542



## grinder (11 mo ago)

have a 542 loader that the control lever is sticking


----------



## grinder (11 mo ago)

grinder said:


> have a 542 loader that the control lever is sticking


this is on a john deere tractor front end attachment


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You have junk in the valve assembly.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
If valve is cable controlled it's possible cable is rusty or needs lubrication.


----------

